# questions about bowhunting with horses



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I know someone out there does this so how does it work out. 
Do you hunt from the horse?
How do you carry your bow?
Do you just use them to carry camp?
Any other tips and tidbits would be cool.
Stories of success directly related to having horses with you would be great also.
Thanks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Horses are great during the archery hunt. You can buy bow scabboards that mount on the side of your saddle much like a rifle scabboard, this is what I use. I don't actually hunt from my horse. I keep a set of meat bads with me and I typically ride the horse in to where I want to hunt, tie to a tree, then hike in the last 400 yards or so.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a scabbard also but have never used it. I have a shoulder sling that I use while hunting and I also use it while riding. I just swing it to the back like when I am hiking a hill and wahlah I am in business. I figure that if I get in trouble, I want my bow with me and not the horse that is busting through the tree's paying no attention to its cargo.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for the info. I have a primos sling Ill have to try it out.
Keep the info coming PLEASE. None of my horse friends hunt so I am alittle in the dark about this stuff.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

My friends and I have been on multiple hunts on ponies in WY & ID. Great way to get up high every day, then start your hunt.
As for scabbards...there's only one way to travel. Talk to Wayne Soper in Cedar Fort. He makes paniards, pack saddles, tents, & LEATHER BOW SCABBARDS. I've had mine over ten years, had one blow up, tons of hours and miles in my saddle and the bows are always protected. It will cost you, but with sheep fleece inside, you never have to worry. 
Wayne is one heck of a craftsman. I'll see if I can find his card...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i have always used a soft bow case hooked on to the horn of the saddle. never had a problem. we hunt the high country and horses are where its at for me. i wouldnt hunt big game anymore without a horse. ride in camp and hunt! the only set back is the baby sitting you have to due with a bunch of horses. its not bad, but it is what it is.


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I havent'r read it yet but there is an article on bowhunting with horses in the latest issue of Traditional Bowhunter.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

We normally do 90% of all our big game hunting off horseback. It's been my experience, with elk in particular, they'll usually let you ride right in close to them got within several nice big bulls on the spike hunt this year just kinda looked at us with all their cows. Tried it on foot and they bolted. Same with deer prior to the bow hunt this year. Had some nice ones we were watching that would let us ride our horses in and look at them got there on the bow hunt and tried walking in the buggers wouldnt stand for it. I dunno, just what I've seen.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I just moved into a place with horse property. Ive been dying to get some horses to hunt with. I planned on this spring getting them and then just figuring out how I was gonna do it, by doing some practice hunts. I have a nice Badlands pack that holds my bow nicely but I am worried that it may ride a little low and be on the back of the saddle or even on the horses hind end. I was just gonna see what I could figure out. A question I have is about the scent. Do you think the scent of the horse, and the leather saddle is an issue? I was thinking again with my pack to put my archery clothes in there and change once I got off the horse to hike. I dont know. Im sure someone will throw their input at me. I love the idea of hunting archery from a horse. When we go now, we will get up as soon as our bodies will allow us and hike and hike for ever it seems just to be sitting there looking at that next ridge, when the sun comes up, wondering if the monster lives up there. But I ain't walking my big butt up there to find a 200lb deer and then have to drag him back, no way. Ill have to keep an eye on this thread, to learn more.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You are more than welcome to come over and see my set ups, I am just in Roy not far from you. I have never worried about scent from my horse getting on me and I have had some very successful hunts on horse back. There is something natural about being on a horse in the mountains. It is a completely different experience that when I go without horses, I feel like there is something missing.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You are more than welcome to come over and see my set ups, I am just in Roy not far from you. I have never worried about scent from my horse getting on me and I have had some very successful hunts on horse back. There is something natural about being on a horse in the mountains. It is a completely different experience that when I go without horses, I feel like there is something missing.


Why you gotta make me cry?  JK.

If you were talking to me, Id love to come down to Roy and take a look at your set up, see or hear any advice you may have for me. Ill PM ya when I am back in town sometime and see if we cant set something up. I was thinking about the scent thing and it makes sense that if you can ride right up to an elk or deer, and them not spook the scent must not spook them...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Anytime, you are more than welcome to come over!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

bwhntr said:


> Anytime, you are more than welcome to come over!


Maybe you could do a presentation on this. Could be more people on the forum who would like to learn.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i use a hard case for the pack in, and then a sling if im riding. I don't usually "hunt" with my bow from horseback.... indian style 

Horses get me in the general area, then i do the rest on foot.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime, you are more than welcome to come over!
> ...


A presentation sounds a bit formal...how about, anybody would would like to come over and look at my horses and tack is more than welcome! I will even offer pony rides. :mrgreen:


----------

